# Low Level Format ohne Diskette,...



## peter333 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich einen Low Levoel Format durchführe, ohne dass ich erst eine Software auf Diskette packe und dann starte? Ich besitze kein Diskettenlaufwerk und alle Programme, die ich gefunden habe, müssen erst auf Diskette gepackt werden und dann gebootet werden. Ich hab schon probiert, mal ein Programm auf CD zu brennen und dann von CD zu booten, aber mein PC erkennt da nichts. Wie kann man es ohne Diskette anstellen?

Danke und lieben Gruß
Peter


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (11. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Schau mal hier:
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

Da findet sich eine Boot CD mit allen möglichen Tools, unter anderem auch Low- Level Formatern von divsersen Herstellern..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

